# fleurs artificielles - antonyme



## Anna-chonger

Salut, j'aimerais savoir le contraire de "fleurs artificielles". Merci bien d'avance !


----------



## Fred_C

"vraies fleurs" ou "fleurs véritables".


----------



## linda78

"fleurs naturelles"


----------



## Fred_C

linda78 said:


> "fleurs naturelles"


 Je ne suis pas d'accord.
Les fleurs sont toujours naturelles. Ce qu'on appelle "fleurs artificielles", ce sont de fausses fleurs.
 Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'une fleur artificielle, ce n'est pas une fleur.
Alors qu'un arome artificiel, c'est un arome. (ce qui rend pertinent l'expression "arome naturel")

Peut être que je suis trop tâtillon...


----------



## Anna-chonger

Peut-être vous pourriez expliquer pourquoi on ne dit pas "fleurs réelles" ou "fleurs authentiques" ?


----------



## newg

Personnellement j'aurais aussi dit "fleurs naturelles" 
Pour moi une fleur naturelle est une vraie fleur..


----------



## Fred_C

Anna-chonger said:


> Peut-être vous pourriez expliquer pourquoi on ne dit pas "fleurs réelles" ou "fleurs authentiques" ?


 
Oui.
l'adjectif "réel" ne s'oppose jamais à "faux" ou à "falsifié".
L'adjectif "réel" signifie "qui existe dans la réalité".
Les fleurs artificielles existent. Les fleurs artificielles sont donc réelles, exactement comme les vraies fleurs.

L'adjectif "authentique" s'oppose à "faux", mais il implique l'idée du contraire de la dégénérescence.
Les fleurs artificielles ne sont pas une dégénérescence de vraies fleurs, ce sont simplement des imitations.

L'adjectif "authentique" a un autre sens, un peut différent, qui pourrait s'opposer à "faux" dans le sens d'une imitation, à condition qu'il s'agisse d'imitations destinées à tromper.
On parle par exemple d'un tableau authentique, par opposition à une contrefaçon. En ce sens, on pourrait très bien parler de fleurs authentiques, mais il faudrait pour cela que les fleurs artificielles soient très très bien imitées, et que ce soit dans le but de tromper les gens, ce qui est rarement le cas.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Anna-Chonger,

Moi je dis « des fleurs » tout court. C'est seulement si elles sont fausses que j'ajouterais « artificielles » (ou en papier ou en plastique !).


----------



## Chimel

Fred_C said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord.
> Les fleurs sont toujours naturelles. Ce qu'on appelle "fleurs artificielles", ce sont de fausses fleurs.
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'une fleur artificielle, ce n'est pas une fleur.
> Alors qu'un arome artificiel, c'est un arome. (ce qui rend pertinent l'expression "arome naturel")
> 
> Peut être que je suis trop tâtillon...


Je crois, oui. 

Votre argumentation se tient, je la comprends, mais dans la pratique, si par exemple le vendeur me propose des fleurs artificielles et que je veux indiquer que je souhaite acheter de "vraies fleurs", je dirai: "Non, je voudrais des fleurs naturelles". Si je disais simplement "Non, je voudrais des fleurs", il risquerait de ne pas comprendre...

La langue n'est pas toujours logique. On dit bien depuis des lustres un paratonnerre alors que cela sert à attirer la foudre et que le tonnerre n'a rien à voir là-dedans...


----------



## TitTornade

1 )Est-ce que "fleur artificielle" a un contraire ?

2) si on imagine que oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Karine et avec Chimel :
Je ferais "l'opposition" _fleur - fleur artificielle_.

Et s'il faut préciser quelque chose : 
pour moi, "Artificielle" signifie "produite par l'homme", donc le contraire pourrait être "naturelle" c'est-à-dire "produite par la nature"... mais je n'en suis pas convaincu...

PS : Chimel, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse dire qu'un paratonnerre *attire *la foudre, sinon, enlevons-les tous !! Je dirais plutôt qu'il protège le la bâtiment sur lequel il est installé en déviant son parcours.


----------



## itka

D'accord aussi avec Chimel.
L'analyse sémantique de Fred est bien jolie, mais dans la réalité, si on demande des fleurs à un fleuriste, on n'a le choix qu'entre des _fleurs naturelles_ ou des _fleurs artificielles_.
J'imagine la tête du fleuriste à qui on dirait :
_"Bonjour Monsieur le Fleuriste, je voudrais des fleurs authentiques !"_


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
D'accord avec Chimel aussi, pour les fleurs naturelles


----------



## Chimel

TitTornade said:


> PS : Chimel, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse dire qu'un paratonnerre *attire *la foudre, sinon, enlevons-les tous !! Je dirais plutôt qu'il protège le la bâtiment sur lequel il est installé en déviant son parcours.


Oui, bon, c'était un exemple...


----------



## tilt

Lezert said:


> Bonjour,
> D'accord avec Chimel aussi, pour les fleurs naturelles


Je plussoie également !
Parce qu'il existe des fleurs artificielles (qui sont bien des fleurs à mon sens, pour l'usage qu'on en attend en tous cas), il est parfois nécessaire de préciser quand elles ne le sont pas, et c'est le mot _naturel _qui est employé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Votre argumentation se tient, je la comprends, mais dans la pratique, si par exemple le vendeur me propose des fleurs artificielles et que je veux indiquer que je souhaite acheter de "vraies fleurs"…


Eh bien moi je dirais comme Fred : que je veux acheter de vraies fleurs. « Naturel » ne me convient pas, car il y a beaucoup de fleurs artificielles qui sont très naturelles, tant elles ressemblent à des vraies !



TitTornade said:


> PS : Chimel, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse dire qu'un paratonnerre *attire *la foudre, sinon, enlevons-les tous !!


C'est pourtant Chimel qui a raison : un paratonnerre attire bel et bien la foudre ! En effet, en l'attirant, il évite qu'elle ne tombe n'importe où…


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Eh bien moi je dirais comme Fred : que je veux acheter de vraies fleurs. « Naturel » ne me convient pas, car il y a beaucoup de fleurs artificielles qui sont très naturelles, tant elles ressemblent à des vraies !


Je ne fais que citer l'usage. 



Maître Capello said:


> C'est pourtant Chimel qui a raison : un paratonnerre attire bel et bien la foudre ! En effet, en l'attirant, il évite qu'elle ne tombe n'importe où…


Ça se discute.


----------



## Lezert

Maître Capello said:


> Eh bien moi je dirais comme Fred : que je veux acheter de vraies fleurs. « Naturel » ne me convient pas, car il y a beaucoup de fleurs artificielles qui sont très naturelles, tant elles ressemblent à des vraies !



Je ne me vois cependant pas demander des fleurs artificielles naturelles
Ceci dit des vraies fleurs me conviennent aussi


----------



## TitTornade

Maître Capello said:


> Eh bien moi je dirais comme Fred : que je veux acheter de vraies fleurs. « Naturel » ne me convient pas, car il y a beaucoup de fleurs artificielles qui sont très naturelles, tant elles ressemblent à des vraies !


 
Si on regarde le TLFi, "naturel" correspond à ce qui est issu de la nature, par opposition à ce qui est produit par les humains. L'antonyme cité est dans ce cas : "artificiel".
Des fleurs artificielles, aussi belles que possible, peuvent-elles être qualifiées de naturelles ?

Dans les modes actuelles, on pourrait les qualifier "d'organiques" (comme le coton) ou de "bio".  

Pour ce qui est du paratonnerre, son rôle n'est pas d'attirer la foudre, c'est-à-dire de décharger le nuage d'orage. Il sert uniquement à dévier la foudre via un conducteur pour protéger le bâtiment qui le porte des risques d'incendie. Le paratonnerre dévie les "coups de foudre" qui auraient dû tomber à proximité. On pourrait dire qu'il _attire_ le coup de foudre mais de façon extrêmement locale. S'il attirait réellement la foudre, on ne le placerait pas sur le bâtiment à protéger mais à l'écart...


----------



## tilt

TitTornade said:


> Dans les modes actuelles, on pourrait les qualifier "d'organiques" (comme le coton) ou de "bio".


_Organiques_, oui, mais _bio_, non. 
De "vraies" fleurs peuvent ne pas être bio (la plupart ne le sont d'ailleurs pas).


----------



## Maître Capello

TitTornade said:


> Si on regarde le TLFi, "naturel" correspond à ce qui est issu de la nature, par opposition à ce qui est produit par les humains. L'antonyme cité est dans ce cas : "artificiel".
> Des fleurs artificielles, aussi belles que possible, peuvent-elles être qualifiées de naturelles ?


Oui, sauf que, toujours dans le TLFi s.v. _naturel_, on peut aussi lire ceci :


> Qui donne une impression de vérité, de vie, par delà les conventions et les techniques de l'art. […] Qui reproduit fidèlement le modèle, la réalité.


----------



## Fred_C

TitTornade said:


> Si on regarde le TLFi, "naturel" correspond à ce qui est issu de la nature, par opposition à ce qui est produit par les humains. L'antonyme cité est dans ce cas : "artificiel".



Oui, mais d'une part, le TLFI ne peut pas penser à tout, (puisqu'on ne lui a pas demandé son avis précisément sur ce cas), 
et d'autre part, ce n'est pas l'adjectif "naturel" qui est mal utilisé dans l'expression "fleur naturelle", c'est l'adjectif artificiel qui est entériné par l'usage dans "fleur artificielle" alors que la logique stricte aurait plutôt préféré "fausse fleur". (dont le contraire logique aurait été "vraie fleur" ou "fleur véritable".)

Quoi qu'il en soit, je veux bien abdiquer sur "fleur naturelle", ce n'est pas grave...
Mais je suis content que tout le monde m'ait suivi sur l'impossibilité de dire "fleur réelle" ou "fleur authentique".


----------



## Montaigne

On n'oppose pas "coeur artificiel" à "coeur naturel".
Pour les fleurs, c'est la même chose.


----------



## TitTornade

Oui, Montaigne !
C'est bien ce que je demandais dans un post précédent !
Y a-t-il un *contraire *à "fleur articifielle", tout comme à "coeur artificiel" ?

Karine disait opposer "fleur" à "fleur artificielle", ce avec quoi j'étais aussi d'accord.
De la même manière, j'ai dans le torse un "coeur", alors que certain auraient un "coeur artificiel" !


----------



## Montaigne

Je suis avec Karine de tout coeur.


----------

